# Tea Party NY Gov Candidate's E-Mails Exposed



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 18, 2010)

The Tea Baggers  just keep on going lower and lower. 


Tea Party NY Gov Candidate's E-Mails Exposed: Racism, Porn, Bestiality | TPMMuckraker


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

Man someone is behind on the times.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Tea Baggers  just keep on going lower and lower.
> 
> 
> Tea Party NY Gov Candidate's E-Mails Exposed: Racism, Porn, Bestiality | TPMMuckraker



You're obsession with teabagging leads me to conclude that you're a gayboy, Charlie. Is it that you're dreaming of some guys balls on your chin? Huh, shitstain?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Baggers  just keep on going lower and lower.
> ...




Bass v 2.0 a faggot? never, the Bass could never be a faggot, but those Tea baggers are self made lunatics, the Bass will not cease to expose lunatics.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Baggers  just keep on going lower and lower.
> ...



Will you refuse to call the democratic part the democrat party?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

The "democratic" left the the Democrat party way back in the 60's or earlier.

I now call them the Progressive-Commie party.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Then you can never again complain when someone calls your party a name without being a hypocrit.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then you can never again complain when someone calls your party a name without being a hypocrit.



you know that saying.
sticks and stones can break your bones but words can never hurt you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then you can never again complain when someone calls your party a name without being a hypocrit.
> ...



Sure they can, Steph, because your words bounce back and flatten you all the time.

It is posters like you, and Crusader, and CaliGirl, and others who are ensuring that the rest of America knows that your type are firmly far to the right of the mainstream.

You are going to get hammered this fall and thereafter until you wise up.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then you can never again complain when someone calls your party a name without being a hypocrit.
> ...



I have stopped calling them the tea bag party.

They get to chose their name.

I do however remind them that it was originally one of the names they chose.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



do I have to pay you for that psychological analysis? gawd I hope not.
you just keep dreaming that the American people are as radical as the Obama and the Democrat-Progressive party come November. I'll live in reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

No, most people are in the center, Obama is a bit to the left, and you and your crew of wierdos are far beyond the conservative pale.  The numbers prove it.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Apr 18, 2010)

In todays world sometimes we take political correctness too far.

But this guy definitely does not take political correctness far enough. 

His statement is true that most men have received some pretty foul emails but you don't want the people sending them as your political leaders.
He is a sender, not just a receiver.

And it is tough to run on family values when you fathered a child by another woman while married. He sounds like another John Edwards.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Except the republicans are the ones who have been claiming moral superiority for years now.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Except the republicans are the ones who have been claiming moral superiority for years now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

You are wrong , Steph.  We have claimed family values, moral values, conservative values ever sense the Ronnie years.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are wrong , Steph.  We have claimed family values, moral values, conservative values ever sense the Ronnie years.



yawn


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

family values: Definition from Answers.com


In May 1992 Vice President Dan Quayle gave a speech to the Commonwealth Club of California regarding the strengthening of the family. The speech became famous for its attack on the television show Murphy Brown and the main character's decision to have a child out of wedlock. The Republican Party touted a return to "traditional family values" that propelled the discussion onto the national level in that year's presidential race. Democrats used the issue to introduce legislation that would support family leave from work in times of need. The debate from that year helped bring about several federal laws in the following years.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> family values: Definition from Answers.com
> 
> 
> In May 1992 Vice President Dan Quayle gave a speech to the Commonwealth Club of California regarding the strengthening of the family. The speech became famous for its attack on the television show Murphy Brown and the main character's decision to have a child out of wedlock. The Republican Party touted a return to "traditional family values" that propelled the discussion onto the national level in that year's presidential race. Democrats used the issue to introduce legislation that would support family leave from work in times of need. The debate from that year helped bring about several federal laws in the following years.



and this all matters how?
oh I know, it shows the Democrats as HEROS for passing more federal laws on the people and people with a business.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I don't refuse to. Idiot. I rarely refer to parties, but when I do, I usually refer to them as the Democratic Party, the Dems or sometimes the Democrats.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > family values: Definition from Answers.com
> ...



It shows that you were lying above, Steph.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



pfeeeesh.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for confirming that you know you are a liar, Steph.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks for confirming that you know you are a liar, Steph.




oh for crying out loud, go whack off on someone else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, Steph, for your attitude that confirms you have no problem with being a liar openly on the Board.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks, Steph, for your attitude that confirms you have no problem with being a liar openly on the Board.



LOL, like I give a shit what you think of me.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > family values: Definition from Answers.com
> ...






You made a very interesting distinction here.

You said the people and the people with  a business.

Why did you say that?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Except the republicans are the ones who have been claiming moral superiority for years now.



so you called me a liar and I prooved I was right.

Do you ever act like a normal human being who can admitt a mistake?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephanie exhibits sociopathological behavior, TM, if she truly believes that lying is OK.  This means that no one is safe from her delusional opinion about her own self importance, no one near or far.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie exhibits sociopathological behavior, TM, if she truly believes that lying is OK.  This means that no one is safe from her delusional opinion about her own self importance, no one near or far.



LOL, there ya go again psycho analyzing someone you don't even friggen know.
gawd, get a life.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't have to know you to know that (1) you are lying and (2) you think it is OK.

Off of that, no needs to psycholanalyze to know you are an amoral fruitcake.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't have to know you to know that (1) you are lying and (2) you think it is OK.
> 
> Off of that, no needs to psycholanalyze to know you are an amoral fruitcake.



LOL
W-H-A-T-E-V-A jakey.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2010)

Buh bye, fruitcake.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 18, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Bass v 2.0 a faggot? never, the Bass could never be a faggot, but those Tea baggers are self made lunatics, the Bass will not cease to expose lunatics.


Stop joshing Jamaal, you know you dream of your boyfriend's hot come in all your orifices.


----------

